# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Schweizer Minaretten

## walter

Servus Phommel,
warst schon bei der Minarettwahl?   ::  

Allah Akbar in Wangen

----------

> Servus Phommel,
> warst schon bei der Minarettwahl?   
> 
> Allah Akbar in Wangen



Schon längst erledigt....zum Glück gibt es Briefwahl.

----------


## walter

Und deinen Wahlzettel als Blankoscheck an die "Grauen Wölfe" in deren Auslandsvertretung Bern geschickt?   ::

----------

Für Walter

Volk sagt klar Ja zur Anti-Minarett-Initiative!

BERN – Die Islam-Gegner schaffen die Sensation: Das Volk nimmt die Initiative gegen den Bau von Minaretten gemäß Hochrechnungen klar an – mit 59 Prozent.

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/pol...tiative-134544


Für mich keine Überraschung. 
Zumal selbst hier geborene Muslime sagen: "Vor solchen Türmen flohen einst meine Eltern............"

----------

Hoffentlich nimmt mir Willi jetzt meinen Gebetsteppich nicht weg.

----------


## odd

> Für Walter
> 
> Volk sagt klar Ja zur Anti-Minarett-Initiative!
> 
> BERN – Die Islam-Gegner schaffen die Sensation: Das Volk nimmt die Initiative gegen den Bau von Minaretten gemäß Hochrechnungen klar an – mit 59 Prozent.
> 
> http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/pol...tiative-134544
> 
> 
> ...


Meinen Glückwunsch. Würde ein ähnliches Ergebnis in Deutschland erreicht, der Ruf als auslandsfeindlichstes Land wäre garantiert.

Ja Herbert, hatte tatsächlich eine Null (praktisch etwas wertloses) übersehen

----------


## walter

Da brauchst du dich nicht schämen. Bei öffentlichen Bauten gelten anscheinend keine Kostenschätzungen.

Das Schweizer Referendum könnte Signalwirkung für ganz Europa haben. 
Mohamedaner, willkommen in der Basisdemokratie.

----------

> Das Schweizer Referendum könnte Signalwirkung für ganz Europa haben. 
> Mohamedaner, willkommen in der Basisdemokratie.


Österreich hat schon sehr wohlwollende Bemerkungen fallen lassen.
Kann durchaus sein, dass nun die Zurückhaltung fällt.............

----------


## walter

In der Schweiz läuft zur Zeit eine Diskussion über die deutschen Zuwanderer, die sich dort keiner großen Beliebtheit erfreuen. Tatsächlich kommt der Grossteil der "Zuwanderer" aus den neuen Bundesländern. 



Quelle Grafik: Welt am Sonntag vom 29.11.09

----------

Blödsinn...nachdem Gesocks der letzten Jahrzehnte, sind die Deutschen direkt eine Wohltat.

----------

Aktuelle News zum Thema Religionsfreiheit, Rassismus, Diskriminierung:

*
Schweizer Missionar in Marokko verhaftet*

RABAT - In Marokko sind 17 Personen festgenommen worden, darunter ein Schweizer. Ihnen wird vorgeworfen, das Evangelium verbreitet zu haben, wie die Austria Presse Agentur (apa) am Sonntagabend unter Berufung auf die Katholische Presseagentur Österreich (Kathpress) meldete.

In einem Communiqué des marokkanischen Innenministeriums heisst es, die Sicherheitskräfte hätten eingegriffen, nachdem es «Informationen über evangelikale Missionsbestrebungen» gegeben habe. Diese Missionsbestrebungen hätten die «religiösen Werte des Königreichs» in Gefahr bringen können.

Das Eidg. Departement für auswärtige Angelegenheiten (EDA) konnte die Festnahme des Schweizers am Sonntagabend vorerst nicht bestätigen. Die weiteren Festgenommenen stammten laut den marokkanischen Angaben aus Guatemala, Südafrika und Marokko selber.

Die Missionare ausländischer Staatsbürgerschaft würden in ihre Heimatländer ausgewiesen, hiess es. Über das Schicksal der marokkanischen Staatsbürger lagen keine Angaben vor.


Quelle

----------

Vielleicht häufen sich jetzt solche Meldungen?

----------

Es wird immer besser: Hier ein Statement eines der höchsten Schweizer, der den Auftrag hat des Volkes Stimme zu sein.


*«Wir sollten das nächste Mal solche Initiativen ungültig erklären»*

*Volksinitiativen wie die Minarett-Initiative sollten nach den Worten von Bundesrat Moritz Leuenberger künftig im vornherein für ungültig erklärt werden, wie er in einem Interview mit der Zeitung «Sonntag» sagte. «Die direkte Demokratie ist auf die Probe gestellt.» Er sei ganz klar gegen Änderungen in Verfassung oder Gesetz, um die direkte Demokratie einzuschränken, sagte Leuenberger. Hingegen sollte man vermehrt, rechtzeitig und gewissenhafter einschreiten, wenn Initiativen mit übergeordnetem Recht in Konflikt kämen.

Als Beispiel verwies Leuenberger auf die Initiative für die lebenslange Verwahrung von extrem gefährlichen Sexual- und Gewaltstraftätern. Auch dem damaligen Justizminister Christoph Blocher sei es nicht gelungen, diese Initiative umzusetzen, was die Initiantinnen total frustriert habe. Es wäre viel klarer und fairer gewesen, die Initiative gleich von Beginn weg für ungültig zu erklären. «Wir sollten das nächste Mal konsequenter damit sein und derartige Initiativen ungültig erklären», sagte Leuenberger als Lehre aus der Annahme der Minarett-Initiative und der Verwahrungsinitiative. Sollte der Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte in Strassburg ein Minarett-Verbot aufheben, «frustriert das die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung und die Initianten.» Leuenberger: «Solchen Frust muss man vermeiden, indem man früh konsequent ist.»*


weiter hier..........




Was zum Teufel läuft hier ab? Nun will man das Abschaffen was die Schweiz so einzigartig in der Welt macht.
Meine Fresse was ist in den paar Jahren wo ich weg war mit meiner Heimat passiert.
Ich erkenne das Land nicht mehr wieder.

----------

Tja, da ist die Schweiz im Strudel des Mainstreams der Polit-Eliten.
Der Pöbel darf nur dann Basisdemokratie spielen, wenn das Ergebnis genehm ist.
In Deutschland hat man ja dem dummen Volk gar nicht erst die Möglichkeit gegeben.
Was hier stattfindet?
Demontage der Demokratie und Installation einer Partei- und Lobbyisten-Diktatur.
Gibt es ja beim Nachbarn schon.
Die Sciencefiction-Schmöcker, die ich vor 30 Jahren mal gelesen habe, werden langsam Realität.

----------


## schiene

Den Wandel der Zeiten,eine Verschmelzung von Kulturen und Relegionen wird niemand auf halten können und ich persönlich finde die Angst welche die meisten vor dem Islam(klingt ja fast wie Issan  ::  ) haben übertrieben.
Ich selbst halte nix von Relegion und bin der Meinung:soll jeder glauben was er will und dazu sein Gebetshäuser bauen wenn er selbst für die Baukosten aufkommt.Egal ob Kirchen,Moscheen+Minaretts,Wat`s oder sonstwas.

----------

Uwe, Du meinst also, wenn Moslems in Deutschland einen Anteil von, sagen wir mal 30 - 40 % an der Gesamtbevölkerung haben (und das wird mit der demographischen Entwicklung nicht mehr lange dauern), dann würde der Kernbevölkerung noch Toleranz entgegengebracht werden, die ein friedliches Nebeneinander ermöglicht?
Was weißt Du von der Aggressivität eines eines fundamentalistischen Islam?
Und von seinen erklärte Zielen, sich Europa einzuverleiben?

----------

Zeig mir ein einiges freiheitliches demokratisches islamisches Land, wo Menschenrechte nicht mit Füßen getreten werden.

----------


## schiene

> Uwe, Du meinst also, wenn Moslems in Deutschland einen Anteil von, sagen wir mal 30 - 40 % an der Gesamtbevölkerung haben (und das wird mit der demographischen Entwicklung nicht mehr lange dauern), dann würde der Kernbevölkerung noch Toleranz entgegengebracht werden, die ein friedliches Nebeneinander ermöglicht?
> Was weißt Du von der Aggressivität eines eines fundamentalistischen Islam?
> Und von seinen erklärte Zielen, sich Europa einzuverleiben?


Ich bin der Meinung das es nur eine sehr kleine Anzahl von Moslems gibt welche dem Extremismus geneigt sind.Auch unter dem christl.Kreuz wurde/wird gepredigt die Welt zu regieren und alle Andersgläubigen zu "heilen und auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen"ich habe deswegen auch keine Angst vor der Kirche,genausowenig wie vor den Moslems/Islam.
Es sind Menschen wie wir welche eigentlich nur ihre Familien ernähren wollen,ein ruhiges friedl.Leben führen wollen,etwas zu essen auf dem Tisch haben wollen.

----------

Uwe, Du erschreckst mich.
Hast Du Dich, zumindest in den letzten Tagen, mal mit diesem Thema befasst, wenigstens mal 2 oder 3 Seiten darüber gelesen?
Ein wenig Engagement kann man schon von einem erwachsenen Menschen verlangen.
Willst Du mich mit Deiner Antwort beleidigen?

----------

Schau Dir wenigsten mal den Clip an, den Stefan eingestellt hat.
Dann siehst Du wie "normale" Moslems Deutsche sehen, als Halbmenschen und Affen.
Und nicht die Spur von Reue und Unrechtsbewusstsein.

----------


## schiene

> Uwe, Du erschreckst mich.
> Hast Du Dich, zumindest in den letzten Tagen, mal mit diesem Thema befasst, wenigstens mal 2 oder 3 Seiten darüber gelesen?
> Ein wenig Engagement kann man schon von einem erwachsenen Menschen verlangen.
> Willst Du mich mit Deiner Antwort beleidigen?


Bezieh deine Meinung weiter aus der Presse anstatt mit den Leuten vor Ort zu reden.
Ich steig hier mal wieder aus da es mir zu mühsig ist mich zu rechtfertigen.Dies hat nix mit Unwissenheit,Hilsslosigkeit oder fehlenden Argumenten zu tun sondern mit meinen derzeitigen Zeitmangel.Bin gerad dabei mir mein 2.Standbein aufzubauen.  Auch aus diesem Grund werde ich nur noch sporadisch reinschauen und schreiben.

----------


## Enrico

Ich misch mich auch nochmal ein. Es ist eine gelenkte Aktion um die wenigen Bösen Islamisten auf alle Islamisten abzuwälzen. Ein gemachtes Thema, von wem? Von den Medien, von der Politik. Für was? Um von etwas noch ganz unbekannten abzulenken.

Zeitreise, nur die letzten Jahre: Salmonellen, BSE, Vogelgrippe, Waldmeisterbrause, Döner, Schweinegrippe, Islamisten.

Und der Plan funktioniert. Das Volk marschiert mit, in die Richtung in die es gehen soll, gelenkt von Mister Unbekannt.

Viele reden von Demokratie, wo gibt es die noch? Wem interessiert deine Stimme? Niemanden.

Von deutschen Traditionen und Werten? Wo sind die?

Fangen wir glaube erst mal da an zu kehren, bevor wir auf andere losgehen.

----------

> Bezieh deine Meinung weiter aus der Presse anstatt mit den Leuten vor Ort zu reden....


Woher weißt Du das?
Gerade der Presse kann man bei diesem Thema nicht trauen.

----------


## Enrico

*Ich behalte mir vor dieses Thema zu sperren und zu löschen, sollte es weiter den Anschein haben das alle, welche nicht auf den Zug aufspringen, doof sind. Und verweise dann auf die bekannten Foren dafür wie Spiegel, Bild und andere Politikforen.*

----------

Wenn Du das löschst, kannst Du meinen Account mit löschen.
Und gesperrt wird auch nichts.

----------


## Enrico

Monta, dann möchte ich dich daran erinnern das dies hier ein lockeres Thailandforum ist, kein Politikforum. Danke  ::

----------

Dann frage ich mich, warum es diese Rubrik gibt?
Ich lese übrigens auch nicht bei der F1, die hat auch nichts mit Thailand zu tun
und ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen, die entfernen lassen zu wollen.
Ansonsten verweise ich noch mal auf meinen vorherigen Beitrag.

----------


## Enrico

Brems dich bisschen, und alles ist ok. Ok?

----------

So bitte nicht, Enrico

----------

> Den Wandel der Zeiten,eine Verschmelzung von Kulturen und Relegionen wird niemand auf halten können



Moin Uwe, 
lies dir das mal genau durch. Mich würde es wundernehmen, ob du danach den Gedanken an eine friedliche  Koexistenz mit dem Islam eventuell revidieren wirst.

-------------------------

The following is adapted from Dr. Peter Hammond's book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat:

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system.

Islam has religious, legal, political, economic and military components. The religious component is a beard for all the other components.

Islamization occurs when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their so-called 'religious rights.'

When politically correct and culturally diverse societies agree to 'the reasonable' Muslim demands for their 'religious rights,' they also get the other components under the table. Here's how it works (percentages source CIA: The World Fact Book (2007)).

As long as the Muslim population remains around 1% of any given country they will be regarded as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to anyone. In fact, they may be featured in articles and films, stereotyped for their colorful uniqueness:

United States -- Muslim 1.0%
Australia -- Muslim 1.5%
Canada -- Muslim 1.9%
China -- Muslim 1%-2%
Italy -- Muslim 1.5%
Norway -- Muslim 1.8%

At 2% and 3% they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs:

Denmark -- Muslim 2%
Germany -- Muslim 3.7%
United Kingdom -- Muslim 2.7%
Spain -- Muslim 4%
Thailand -- Muslim 4.6%

From 5% on they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population.

They will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature it on their shelves -- along with threats for failure to comply. ( United States ).

France -- Muslim 8%
Philippines -- Muslim 5%
Sweden -- Muslim 5%
Switzerland -- Muslim 4.3%
The Netherlands -- Muslim 5.5%
Trinidad &Tobago -- Muslim 5.8%

At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islam is not to convert the world but to establish Sharia law over the entire world.

When Muslims reach 10% of the population, they will increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions ( Paris --car-burnings). Any non-Muslim action that offends Islam will result in uprisings and threats ( Amsterdam - Mohammed cartoons).

Guyana -- Muslim 10%
India -- Muslim 13.4%
Israel -- Muslim 16%
Kenya -- Muslim 10%
Russia -- Muslim 10-15%

After reaching 20% expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings and church and synagogue burning:
Ethiopia -- Muslim 32.8%

At 40% you will find widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks and ongoing militia warfare:

Bosnia -- Muslim 40%
Chad -- Muslim 53.1%
Lebanon -- Muslim 59.7%

From 60% you may expect unfettered persecution of non-believers and other religions, sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels:

Albania -- Muslim 70%
Malaysia -- Muslim 60.4%
Qatar -- Muslim 77.5%
Sudan -- Muslim 70%

After 80% expect State run ethnic cleansing and genocide:

Bangladesh -- Muslim 83%
Egypt -- Muslim 90%
Gaza -- Muslim 98.7%
Indonesia -- Muslim 86.1%
Iran -- Muslim 98%
Iraq -- Muslim 97%
Jordan -- Muslim 92%
Morocco -- Muslim 98.7%
Pakistan -- Muslim 97%
Palestine -- Muslim 99%
Syria -- Muslim 90%
Tajikistan -- Muslim 90%
Turkey -- Muslim 99.8%
United Arab Emirates -- Muslim 96%

100% will usher in the peace of 'Dar-es-Salaam' -- the Islamic House of Peace -- there's supposed to be peace because everybody is a Muslim:

Afghanistan -- Muslim 100%
Saudi Arabia -- Muslim 100%
Somalia -- Muslim 100%
Yemen -- Muslim 99.9%

Of course, that's not the case. To satisfy their blood lust, Muslims then start killing each other for a variety of reasons.

'Before I was nine I had learned the basic canon of Arab life. It was me against my brother; me and my brother against our father; my family against my cousins and the clan; the clan against the tribe; and the tribe against the world and all of us against the infidel. – Leon Uris, 'The Haj'

It is good to remember that in many, many countries, such as France, the Muslim populations are centered around ghettos based on their ethnicity. Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. Therefore, they exercise more power than their national average would indicate.

----------


## walter

Schaut mal:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Islamface

So ist der wahre Islam

http://www.youtube.com/profile?gl=DE&us ... vg_Daagln8

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich glaube ich muss kotzen
mit spass und Hingabe am töten
sich erfreuen am Leid Anderer

rechts oben der Wixer

----------


## walter

Vor kurzem sah ich Video eines US-Soldaten im Irak, der aus seiner befestigten Stellung heraus mit einem Megaphone die Moslem auf`s gröbste beleidigte. Das fing mit "Fucking Moslem" an und steigerte sich bis zum Exzess.   ::

----------


## walter

*Gleich 22:15 EXTRA - Das RTL-Magazin*

Es geht um die Toleranz der Mohamedaner gegenüber den Christen in mehrheitlich islamisch geprägten Ländern. 
So sucht die Reporterin u.a. Kirchen in der Türkei auf.

----------


## burny63

Nicht wir müssen die Moslems integrieren sondern die Moslems müssen sich bei uns integrieren. Das heisst Sitten und Gebräuche des Gastlandes respektieren. Sie sind ja als Gastarbeiter gekommen und sollen sich auch wie Gäste benehmen. Wer das nicht schafft gehört nicht hierher. Angefangen beim Erlernen der Landessprache. Denn Integration fängt beim Verstehen an. Wer versteht, der begreift! Es geht doch nicht, dass jemand 20 Jahre in einem Land lebt und nicht mal die elementarsten Wörter unserer Sprache beherrscht. 
Ich habe übrigens NEIN bei der Minarett-Initiative gestimmt und bin weit davon entfernt ein Hardcore-Rechter zu sein.

----------

Wie wohl Thailand darauf reagieren würde, wenn ein Ausländer ihnen vorschrieben würde wer ins Land darf und wer nicht?

[youtube:1reyu2e8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i17FTlBuRgs&feature=player_embedded#[/youtube:1reyu2e8]

----------


## walter

> Wie wohl Thailand darauf reagieren würde, wenn ein Ausländer ihnen vorschrieben würde wer ins Land darf und wer nicht?
> 
> [youtube:19iy9kss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i17FTlBuRgs&feature=player_embedded#[/youtube:19iy9kss]


Auf jeden Fall richtiger.   ::

----------

Eins hat die Abstimmung in der Schweiz bewirkt,
viele Menschen in Europa sind sensibilisiert worden, was den Islam angeht.
Bisher konnte der islamische Masterplan in Europa fast unbemerkt durchgezogen werden,
jetzt steht der Islam unter Beobachtung und vieles wird so selbstverständlich nicht mehr möglich sein.

----------


## odd

Glaube ich eher nicht. Die Distanz zum Islam und deren fanantischen Anhänger war schon immer vorhanden und werden eher durch diese Abstimmung weiter gestärkt.

Nur die Entscheidungsträger (Politiker) werden nach wie vor von Einigkeit uns überzeugen wollen, dass der Islam eine Religion wie jede andere sei und als tollerantes Land dürfe man ihren Glauben nicht einschränken.

----------

Pierre Vogel an der Schweizer Grenze


Man darf gespannt sein, was heute Nachmittag in Bern ist.

----------

*Minarett-Verbot im Tirol thematisiert*

INNSBRUCK - Knapp zwei Wochen nach der Abstimmung über das Minarett-Verbot in der Schweiz wird die Frage auch im Tirol aktuell. Die rechtpopulistische FPÖ kündigte an, kommende Woche im Landtag einen entsprechenden Antrag einzubringen.

Nach Kärntner und Vorarlberger Vorbild soll dabei mit «der Erhaltung des Ortsbildcharakters» argumentiert werden. «Wir vertrauen auf die fachliche Befähigung unserer Juristen, das Gesetz haltbar zu formulieren», betonte der Landtagsabgeordnete Richard Heis gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur APA.

Zusätzlich werde die Partei eine Initiative zur «Beibehaltung der Kreuze in den Klassenzimmern» einbringen, erklärte Heis und kritisierte den Kruzifix-Entscheid des Europäischen Gerichtshofs für Menschenrechte (EGMR) in Strassburg scharf. Dieser hatte im November Kruzifixe in italienischen Schulen als Verstoss gegen die Religionsfreiheit verurteilt.

Der Hauptgeschäftsführer der Volkspartei (VP), Hannes Rauch, sprach gegenüber den Tageszeitungen «Kurier» und «Tiroler Tageszeitung» (Samstag-Ausgaben) von «Populismus». Er gehe davon aus, dass der Antrag der FPÖ ausgesetzt werde.

Zuletzt hatte die FPÖ Niederösterreich einen Antrag auf Änderung der Raum- und Bauordnung eingebracht, mit dem sich der dortige Landtag am 21. Januar befassen soll.

Auslöser für die Debatte war die Volksabstimmung in der Schweiz, bei der sich 57,5 Prozent für ein explizites Minarett-Verbot ausgesprochen hatten.

In Österreich sieht das Volkes Stimme zumindest in einer aktuellen Umfrage indes anders, fand Gallup vergangene Woche heraus. Demnach sprachen sich 60 Prozent der Befragten gegen ein Minarett-Verbot aus.



Quelle

----------

Hier etwas zum Thema gleich Rechte / Pflichten für alle.







Quelle

----------

[youtube:1k5yc8wj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM[/youtube:1k5yc8wj]

----------

Neu auch als Vortrags-DVD:





Der lustige Migrantenstadel

Das Thema Islam spaltet die westlichen Gesellschaften. Während die einen den Islam nur als ganz normale Religion und kulturelle Bereicherung ansehen, warnen andere vor der dahinterstehenden politischen Ideologie und dem mit ihrem Vormarsch einhergehenden Verfall westlicher Werte. Viele, die über das Thema diskutieren, kennen allerdings die Fakten nicht.

Wussten Sie, dass:

* es in den Niederlanden seit Dezember 2009 separate Buslinien nur für muslimische Frauen gibt?
* in der dänischen Hauptstadt Kopenhagen von 2010 an Arabisch als offizielle Zweitsprache in den staatlichen Schulen unterrichtet wird?
* es mitten in Europa Imame gibt, die junge Muslime dazu aufrufen, unverschleierte Frauen zu vergewaltigen und den Sozialstaat zu betrügen?
* junge Muslime in »ihren« Wohnvierteln in europäischen Städten immer öfter christliche Priester und Juden angreifen oder gar mit Gewalt vertreiben?
* Anhänger des Islam in Berlin Metzger dazu auffordern, kein Schweinefleisch mehr zu verkaufen,
weil das ihre Religion »beleidige«?
* Muslime bei immer mehr Banken keine Überziehungszinsen zahlen müssen, weil im Koran Zinsen verboten sind und deshalb die »Ungläubigen« die Zinsen für die Muslime mitzahlen müssen?
* Muslimen die Scheidung per SMS gestattet ist – durch das dreimalige Versenden der Nachricht »Ich verstoße Dich«?
* Muslime in vielen europäischen Staaten aus Steuergeldern finanzierte Sonderzuwendungen
bekommen, wenn sie in der (gesetzlich in Europa verbotenen) Vielehe leben?
* nur in Deutschland aus Gründen der politischen Korrektheit nicht über die vielen Geisteskrankheiten gesprochen wird, die mit Inzest und Verwandtenheiraten unter Mitbürgern aus dem islamischen Kulturkreis einhergehen?
* die europäische Hauptstadt Brüssel voraussichtlich Ende des nächsten Jahrzehnts eine islamische Stadt sein wird?
* der Verfassungsschutz vor jungen Türken als der größten zukünftigen Gefahr für die innere Sicherheit in Deutschland warnt?
* fast alle islamischen Moscheen in Deutschland nach Christenhassern, Völkermördern und Menschenschlächtern benannt sind?
* drei Viertel der in Österreich lebenden Türken die Demokratie ablehnen und nach Angaben der Wiener Regierung das Rechtssystem durch die Scharia ersetzt sehen möchten?
* drei Viertel der Deutschen Angst vor dem Islam haben?

In dieser Vortragsdokumentation erfahren Sie viele weitere Fakten. Es sind Fakten, die auf den ersten Blick unglaublich klingen, aber durch renommierte Originalquellen für Sie dokumentiert wurden – für jeden nachprüfbar. Wenn Sie die von den meisten Medien geschönte Wahrheit über die angebliche »kulturelle Bereicherung« aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten und den Verfall unserer abendländischen Werte aufhalten wollen, dann sollten Sie diese politisch unkorrekte DVD gesehen haben.

----------

Zitat:
"In Frankreich rückt ein Verbot der Burka in Behörden und öffentlichen Einrichtungen näher. Ein parteiübergreifender Parlamentsausschuss forderte eine entsprechende Resolution. Busse, Bahnen, Krankenhäuser und Schulen wären damit für komplett verschleierte Frauen tabu.

Paris - Frankreich hat mit über fünf Millionen Menschen die größte muslimische Gemeinde Europas. Dennoch diskutiert das Land seit Monaten, ob ein Burka-Verbot überhaupt notwendig ist. Nach Angaben des Innenministeriums tragen höchstens 2000 muslimische Frauen den Ganzkörperschleier. Und seit 2004 ist das Tragen auffälliger religiöser Zeichen in staatlichen Schulen sowieso schon verboten. Mit einem Gesetz entsprechend der geforderten Resolution könnten Frauen in Burkas künftig nicht mehr Bus oder Bahn fahren, Behörden und Krankenhäuser wären tabu.

"Ganz Frankreich sagt Nein zur Vollverschleierung", heißt es im Vorschlag der Enquetekommission für die Resolution. Die Burka widerspreche "den Werten der Republik". Um nicht als Diskriminierung von Muslimen zu erscheinen, soll sich das vorgeschlagene Verbotsgesetz nicht allein auf die Burka oder andere Formen der Verschleierung muslimischer Frauen beziehen. Es soll jegliche Vermummung in Einrichtungen wie Behörden und öffentlichen Krankenhäusern und Verkehrsmitteln verbieten. Geldbußen bei Zuwiderhandlungen sind nicht geplant; es sollen aber staatliche Dienstleistungen verweigert werden. Weiter erlaubt wäre die Burka damit auf offener Straße und in der Privatwirtschaft...."

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0 ... 67,00.html

----------


## konradadenauer

::  

Du trägste ne Burka (gelben Stern), deswegen darfst Du nicht mehr U-Bahn fahren!?

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich denke (ich weiss, ich denke nur, dass ich denke) dass der Grossteil des Islams da einen gewissen Minderwertigkeitskomplex hat.

----------

Ich denke der gelbe Stern hat eher in arabischen Ländern bei Christen seine Berechtigung.

----------

Es wird immer dreister...............

Al Dschasira überwacht Basler Fasnacht

----------


## walter

> Es wird immer dreister...............
> 
> Al Dschasira überwacht Basler Fasnacht


Lasst euch von den Deppen nicht einschränken.

----------

*Massenschlägerei an Fasnacht wegen Minarett-Wagen*

Die Freaks, eine Gruppe junger Dachdecker, habe während des ganzen Umzugs die jungen Ausländer provoziert.* Sie hätten sich wie «Möchtegern-Terroristen» aufgeführt und die Ausländer via Megafon als «Dreckstürken» bezeichnet, erzählt ein Beobachter.* Nach dem Umzug bei der Demontage der Wagen formierten sich dann die Ausländer. An die 30 junge Männer kesselten den Wagen der Freaks ein. Doch die Fasnächtler eilten den Freaks zu Hilfe und schlugen laut übereinstimmenden Berichten die Ausländer in die Flucht. *Die Polizei bestätigte die Berichte der Augenzeugen.* Bloss zur Nationalität erteilte der Sprecher keine Auskunft. Er sagte auch nicht, ob es sich bei den Ausländern um Muslime handelte.

http://bazonline.ch/panorama/vermisc...story/26122368
----------------------

Na so geht das aber auch nicht.
Sinn der Fasnacht völlig verfehlt. 
So 'ne Truppe gehört gesperrt.

Meine Meinung.

----------

> ...Bloss zur Nationalität erteilte der Sprecher keine Auskunft...


Ich hätte da einen Tip.
Und, sehe ich genauso wie Stefan.
Das ist ja jetzt schon eine Stufe weiter als bisher.
Hoffentlich sind die Schweizer nicht so blöde wie die Deutschen.

----------

Ich meinte aber, dass diese Fasnächlter weg gehören.
Einfach Dreckstürken zu schreien hat mit fasnacht nichts zu tun.

Die Fasnacht versenkt hier ihre Pointen durch mehr oder weniger gutem Wortwitz.
Was da in Langenthal abging ist einfach nur primitiv.


Im übrigen hat die Basler Polizei heute einen Holländer gestoppt, der feucht fröhlich mit seinem Auto beim Umzug mitfuhr. Er hatte 2,14 Promille drauf.   ::

----------

Die mit dem Megafon "Dreckstürken"-Schreier meinte ich mit eingeschlossen.
Gibt es eine Rechte Szene in der Schweiz, ähnlich wie im Osten Deutschlands?

----------

> ...hat die Basler Polizei heute einen Holländer gestoppt, der feucht fröhlich mit seinem Auto beim Umzug mitfuhr. Er hatte 2,14 Promille drauf.


Mit Wohnanhänger?

----------

> Die mit dem Megafon "Dreckstürken"-Schreier meinte ich mit eingeschlossen.
> Gibt es eine Rechte Szene in der Schweiz, ähnlich wie im Osten Deutschlands?


Klaro und Langenthal ist so ein urchiger Ort wo sie den Tell am liebsten noch mit ins Bett nehmen.........

Wie schaut dies bei Dachdeckern aus, was die Intelligenz angeht?
Irgendwelche berufliche Erkenntnisse im Umgang mit denen zu verkünden?
Kommen die vor oder nach Fliesenlegern?

----------

> Wie schaut dies bei Dachdeckern aus, was die Intelligenz angeht?
> Irgendwelche berufliche Erkenntnisse im Umgang mit denen zu verkünden?
> Kommen die vor oder nach Fliesenlegern?


Intelligenz zwischen einem Toaster und einem Telefonbuch angesiedelt.
Fliesenleger toppen dat natürlich noch.
Nee, das sind ja Facharbeiterberufe und ich habe selbst nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings kann ich für die Schweiz nicht mitreden.

----------


## wein4tler

Und wegen dem Minarettverbot hat der Gad-affi den Dschihad ausgerufen. Bin gespannt wie die Diplomaten alle zu Kreuze kriechen werden um ihm den Allerwertesten zu küssen. Schließlich will die europäische Wirtschaft an das lybische Erdöl ran.

----------

